# my lathe will never see an mandrel again



## scratched blank (Dec 18, 2010)

finally got my dead and live centers in the great old snail mail. and love turning between centers so much better than mandrels. with a little of monty's ca and mm my blanks come out with a shine i have never gotten before. thanks guys for all the info and great reading


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 18, 2010)

Snail Mail from JohnnyCNC would be one or two days, tops. I also agree, I gave all my mandrels and bushings away.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 18, 2010)

What's a mandrel ? :wink::biggrin:


----------



## JBCustomPens (Dec 18, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> What's a mandrel ? :wink::biggrin:



It's another word for a punch rod! :biggrin:


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 18, 2010)

JBCustomPens said:


> workinforwood said:
> 
> 
> > What's a mandrel ? :wink::biggrin:
> ...



It is what all us poor folks still use while awaiting the tooth fairy to bring TBC goodies.  My next problem, I ran out of teeth way back for trade!
charles


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 19, 2010)

I think using a mandrel is more expensive than TBC. You need a live center no matter which method you use.  A dead center is cheaper than a mandrel kit. Johnny bushings can run you 3-4 times the cost of mandrel bushings, but the steel he uses will last 10 times or more the mandrel bushings, and you never have to replace the mandrel rod again either, so no matter what you are spending less money.


----------



## SGM Retired (Dec 19, 2010)

Not sure of all the discussion above, how due you turn a pen without a mandrel and bushings???  I just went out and bought all these things and now you are telling me I don't need them.  HELP!


----------



## KenV (Dec 19, 2010)

Gary -  The library is your friend -- turning between centers uses a dead center (MT taper with a 60 degree cone) and a 60 degree live center to fit to bushings and turn pens one piece at a time.  There is a good article in the library from one of the old masters.  

One can generally use the same bushings as with a mandrel but one of the vendors on IAP sells bushings specially made to fit on dead/live centers (JohnyCNC aka John Goodwin).  

Many (including me) think it is a good way to avoid some mandrel issues.  

Best advise is to get a good quality dial calipers or two and use them to contol your diameters and NOT to rely on the bushings to be precise.    That works with mandrel or turning-between-centers.   Best practice is to set the calipers with the fittings and make sure the turned and finished pens barrell fits the fittings precisely.

Welcome on board -- lots of techiniques hiding in the archives too -- search works well.


----------



## edman2 (Dec 19, 2010)

SGM Retired said:


> Not sure of all the discussion above, how due you turn a pen without a mandrel and bushings???  I just went out and bought all these things and now you are telling me I don't need them.  HELP!



Gary,
Check out this article in our IAP Library...and welcome to the IAP.

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2010/turningbetweencenters.pdf


----------



## JimB (Dec 19, 2010)

Don't be too quick to toss everything. I turn between centers but sometimes still use a mandrel. Just because you discover a new way (for you) of doing something doesn't mean there isn't a time that you will want to go back and use the old method for some reason.


----------



## jlord (Dec 19, 2010)

JimB said:


> Don't be too quick to toss everything. I turn between centers but sometimes still use a mandrel. Just because you discover a new way (for you) of doing something doesn't mean there isn't a time that you will want to go back and use the old method for some reason.



So true. I turn between centers then mount my blanks on the mandrel with JohnnyCNC's tapered Eliminator 805 finishing delrin bushings to apply the CA. Since I have never had to cut the blank from the bushings because of the CA. I also don't have CA glue built up all over my bushings I used to turn the blank.


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Dec 19, 2010)

I started with TBC and still use it for 95% of my pens. Johnny's bushings are the only that I will use, and he does not make bushings for every kit, so I have a few that I turn using a mandrel. Still on my first one though, so cross the fingers...

Also, Johnny used to make custom bushings. Not sure if he still does. If so, give him several weeks heads up. He is a busy man.


----------



## aggromere (Dec 20, 2010)

Johnny talked me into getting some of his finishing bushings for a mandrel.  I haven't turned anything on a mandrel in at least a couple of years.  but I must say, his finishing bushings and the mandrel make putting a CA finish on pens without getting the glue stuck to the bushings (delrin when TBC) and cracking the CA, much easier, at least for me.  so I wouldn't toss them.  Also, I haven't made a slim line kit in at least a couple of years and have made a lot lately.  Not sure you can do that without a mandrel.


----------



## lwalden (Dec 20, 2010)

aggromere said:


> Johnny talked me into getting some of his finishing bushings for a mandrel.  I haven't turned anything on a mandrel in at least a couple of years.  but I must say, his finishing bushings and the mandrel make putting a CA finish on pens without getting the glue stuck to the bushings (delrin when TBC) and cracking the CA, much easier, at least for me.  so I wouldn't toss them.  Also, I haven't made a slim line kit in at least a couple of years and have made a lot lately.  Not sure you can do that without a mandrel.



I've got slimline bushings from johnnycnc for tbc........


----------



## jskeen (Dec 20, 2010)

Once you decide that you want to do closed end pens, you will end up using that mandrel again.  You gotta use something, and the threads on the end of the mandrel are handy for anchoring the blank, and if you use a pen mill with different adapter sleeves, you already have a good way to keep the open end of the blank centered on the mandrel.


----------



## SGM Retired (Jan 12, 2011)

WOW, I had lost this post somewhere in the snow a found it again.  Now I really have a headache starting.  I will order another 60 center and get with Johnny for the bushings.  I just don't want these pen blanks flying off and hitting what ever, with mandrel I know they are locked in.  Thanks for the replies and sorry for the delay in coming back to you all.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 12, 2011)

SGM Retired said:


> WOW, I had lost this post somewhere in the snow a found it again. Now I really have a headache starting. I will order another 60 center and get with Johnny for the bushings. I just don't want these pen blanks flying off and hitting what ever, with mandrel I know they are locked in. Thanks for the replies and sorry for the delay in coming back to you all.


 OK, since you're back, go to www.penturnersproducts.com Look on the home page for videos. John made some videos for us to view and, they show how his products are used. Don't worry, the blanks WILL NOT fly off, if properly mounted. When you buy steel bushings, you should also buy his Delrin bushings for finishing. They are best for CA finish. Then you just soak them in Acetone for about 15 minutes and, wipe them off. Hope this helps.


----------



## OutofTurnSam (Jan 12, 2011)

Is it the general consesus of the group that turning is easier when you do not use a mandrel? Watching the videos makes it seems that way!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 12, 2011)

OutofTurnSam said:


> Is it the general consesus of the group that turning is easier when you do not use a mandrel? Watching the videos makes it seems that way!


 I'm not sure that it's any easier but, the end result is outstanding. There is no wobbling as with the mandrel and Johnnycnc's bushings have much closer tolerances. Makes the kits fit better to your turned blanks.


----------



## SGM Retired (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Chuck, I did go to the site last night but did not go to videos.  Will look today.  Did look at the bushings but not sure which ones to get.  I have only truned Wall 2 and slime line pens so far but did not see anything that said Wall2 bushings, is there a one fits all bushing in 7, 8, 10 mm?  I have 3 Euro pen kits from woodcraft with bushings but that tennon stuff has made me waite till I can see someone use the bushings.  I see Johnny is sold out of stuff (which is good) but is there another place to get these TBC bushings??  Thanks again for help a begginer.  Gary


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 13, 2011)

SGM Retired said:


> Thanks Chuck, I did go to the site last night but did not go to videos. Will look today. Did look at the bushings but not sure which ones to get. I have only truned Wall 2 and slime line pens so far but did not see anything that said Wall2 bushings, is there a one fits all bushing in 7, 8, 10 mm? I have 3 Euro pen kits from woodcraft with bushings but that tennon stuff has made me waite till I can see someone use the bushings. I see Johnny is sold out of stuff (which is good) but is there another place to get these TBC bushings?? Thanks again for help a begginer. Gary


 

I don't know exactly if John is back in his shop. He is still recouperating from an accident. I t maybe awhile so be patient.

But for all those that are throwing away their mandrels, I will be glad to give you my address and send them to me. I will gladly take them.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry Gary, I was busy all day and, night. Best thing to do is , send John a PM. He checks in the forum often and, he can tell you what is what. I don't think there is a one size fits all but, there are some bushings that fit pens of more than one name like, Elegant Beauty and, aero, Jr. Gent II and, Jr. Statesman II. Pose your questions to John he's always happy to answer our questions. REALLY......I put him to the test often:redface::biggrin:


----------



## SGM Retired (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks Chuck, will send PM to Johnny to to see how he's doing anyway.  More to follow.
Gary


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 14, 2011)

I agree that turning between centers is more accurate, possibly cheaper in the long run, and has numerous other advantages.

BUT, there are still times, especially when I want to make something special or unusual that a mandrel is still my best option.

In my shop, it is difficult to use TBC for closed end work. Just my opinion...it could be wrong. AND, I'll gladly take all of those straight mandrels that JTTHECLOCKMAN DOESN'T GET!


----------



## SGM Retired (Jan 15, 2011)

All,  Johnny got back to me with some good sugestions on TBC and bushings.  This has been a very good learning experience for me, I just wish I would have been on with IAP from the start when I was turning wood to saw dust.  Thanks again all hope to show some pens off to you all soon and maybe get a few laughs.  See ya.  Gary


----------



## brez (Jan 16, 2011)

I turn the blanks with a mandrel and bushings. I use a second lathe with dead and live centers for sanding and applying the finish. I find that turning both blanks at the same time, and having the bushings as a guide, allows me to turn the blanks much faster and using the  dead and live center for sanding and finish allows for a better and faster finishing process without getting ca all over the bushings. The bushings also last longer becuase they don't get worn down by sanding.

Mike


----------

